# Customers with no life



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Why is it that I am still sati in work at 6.07pm on a Friday night & have just had to cancel a night out with friends?

It is because some shit for brains customer who obviously has no life has just called to say that he is held up in a meeting and _should_ be with me in an hour or so.

The twunt was supposed to come at 9am this morning then moved the meeting till 5pm. Now it looks like he won't be here till 7 at the earliest & I know he will waffle on and on for hours. If it wasn't such an important account he could go fuck himself.

Enjoy your weekend all :x


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

You sound angry. Dont make him a coffee when he turns up. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I feel for you but dont worry I will have a beer or 2 for you  may be even a pie :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Why is it that I am still sati in work at 6.07pm on a Friday night & have just had to cancel a night out with friends?
> 
> It is because some shit for brains customer who obviously has no life has just called to say that he is held up in a meeting and _should_ be with me in an hour or so.
> 
> ...


Leave and risk losing the account, or stay and wind your neck in.

Whinge, whinge, whinge :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

^ exactly - he obviously means more to you than an easy target for a flame!


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

just sit and count the money you will be charging for the out of hours work......... :wink:


----------



## P1ssed (Sep 14, 2005)

> feel for you but dont worry I will have a beer or 2 for you may be even a pie


Mmmm a pint of Camerons and a Morrels pork pie... now that brings back memories


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm sure your anger over staying late will be superceded by the joy you get from licking his arse when he arrives!!! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

P1ssed said:


> > feel for you but dont worry I will have a beer or 2 for you may be even a pie
> 
> 
> Mmmm a pint of Camerons and a Morrels pork pie... now that brings back memories


Morrels the pie of the gods


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

He might be coming to tell you that............... he doesn't want you any more :lol: :wink:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

*all in best BB Geordie accent*

18.51 in head_ed's office:

head_ed is banging his head against his desk as his customer has changed his mind _yet again_ and he has lost his Saturday night too..

:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Don't take this personally mate but wtf are you doing there again! Surely his arse can't need that much of a licking!!!!!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

It is a huge project that is getting launched worldwide at 11am Monday morning. The MD keeps making little changes to the programme that need rerendering every time.

Like I say, if it wasn't so important I would have told him to go forth and multiply..


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Sorry to say you're not alone working occasional weekends.
Last one I worked (literally last weekend) doing a ITT response & caught the flu off a colleague & have been pig sick all this week.

Just feeling human now...

You still have your helath (i hope!).

M


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Working weekends is expected these days if you work on a good paid job. I don't see what the fuss is about.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Working weekends is expected these days if you work on a good paid job. I don't see what the fuss is about.


No it isn't.

Employment contracts normally state the hours you're required to work in a week & weekends are not usually included in this. However if you get behind, want to go the extra mile or are seeking greatness then the odd few hours work over the weekend is often a good idea, however i'd not say it's expected by employers.

Saying that i sometimes find myself travelling at the weekends, as this does save the company money on travel costs, but that's traded with a day or 2 extra at the destination so a little sightseeing etc. on expenses is not a high price to pay.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Worked weekends ever since I started work . What used to get me was the "Keep Sunday Special "brigade if trains didn't run on a Sunday they would be the first to complain :evil:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Worked weekends ever since I started work . What used to get me was the "Keep Sunday Special "brigade if trains didn't run on a Sunday they would be the first to complain :evil:


Yea! "keep sunday special" Lets see if trains can run on time one day a week!!! :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Working weekends is expected these days if you work on a good paid job. I don't see what the fuss is about.
> ...


Of course it is not written in your contract but it is still expected, especially if you work on tight timescales or you work in a high position where lots is expected from you.

The contracts will normally specify the 37.5 or there about working hours per week, but you will almost every week end up doing more than this.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I loose near enough 3 weekends every month! I'm a freelancer so I charge on a daily basis, the nature of the work "forces" me to work the weekend which can be a 24 carat plop lollipop sometimes. But when all things are said and done and I tally up the work I end up with 4-5 months of the year off 

I've made my bed tho......


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I run my own businesses from home, there's no differentiation between weekends and weekdays just rest days when I get a chance. Wouldn't swap it for 37.5 again.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I am not moaning about long hours per se - I have run my own business since I was 18 so have 15 years of 80-100 hour weeks under my belt.

My flame was about having to change my plans unexpectedly 2 nights in a row due to customer stupdity. :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

You're a bit slow - in business for 15 years and things are just dawning on you. How did you survive so long?


----------



## AvusLee (Jun 12, 2004)

head_ed said:


> Why is it that I am still sati in work at 6.07pm on a Friday night & have just had to cancel a night out with friends?
> 
> It is because some shit for brains customer who obviously has no life has just called to say that he is held up in a meeting and _should_ be with me in an hour or so.
> 
> ...


Twunt. :lol: 
Did you pinch that from Sky One's Rescue Me last week?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Its not expected of me. They're just happy that I turn up at all... :lol:


----------

